# Juggernaut



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

A man is arrested after being caught having sex with his lorry.

If that wasn't bad enough, he's now found out he's HGV postive.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

groan :roll:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

[smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

<shaking head>
:roll:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

:roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:roll:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Stick to the day job honey 

:-*


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Boo.

Get Off.

:roll: :wink:


----------

